# New Season of American Loggers Starts Friday February 19, 2010



## mercer_me (Feb 13, 2010)

I know some of you guys have been waiting for the new season of American Loggers to come on. I just wached the new comercial and it said he new season of American Loggers starts Friday February 19, 2010 at 10pm. I can't wait, American Loggers is my favorite show.


----------

